# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  ¡¡¡ OFERTA DE AUSPICIO ANUAL EN AGROFÓRUM !!!

## Bruno Cillóniz

Es un gusto para nosotros saludarlos y dirigirnos a ustedes para ofrecerles una nueva alternativa para promocionar los productos y/o servicios de su empresa, en un nuevo concepto de portal electrónico -que cuenta con el respaldo de inform@cción- enfocado al tema agropecuario nacional: *www.agroforum.pe*  *AgroFórum* es el primer foro agropecuario del Perú en Internet (red social de agricultura y agronegocios), diseñado para permitir el intercambio de información agropecuaria de manera virtual. Productores, exportadores, importadores, proveedores, ingenieros, técnicos, alumnos, y amantes de la agricultura en general, forman parte de esta comunidad agropecuaria virtual en Internet. 
En la actualidad - y luego de haber cumplido 5 años de vida-  contamos con más de 19,000 usuarios registrados y sumamos nuevos registros todos los días; además de recibir miles visitas diarias en busca de nuestra preciada información, que se encuentra fácilmente a través de los principales buscadores de Internet -como Google, Yahoo, etc- y que los propios usuarios publican diariamente. 
Por ello, queremos invitarlos a participar y auspiciar este proyecto, que busca contribuir con el desarrollo sostenible de la agricultura, y que a su vez, pretende constituirse en fuente de información técnica y comercial para la gente del campo y aquellas personas que -de alguna u otra manera- están relacionadas a la actividad agropecuaria y/o a los agronegocios en el Perú y el resto del mundo. 
La propuesta anual de auspicio tiene un costo de *US$1,000 + IGV* e incluye: 
•    Registro y creación del usuario "EMPRESA X" en nuestra base de datos con perfil personalizado.
•    4 espacios publicitarios con enlace a su página web o correo electrónico: Cabecera (Todas la páginas)/Últimas Noticias (Inicio)/Dentro de Tema 1 (Foro)/Dentro de Tema 2(Foro), distribuidos a lo largo de los 12 meses del año del contrato (3 meses cada banner).
•    1 espacio publicitario con enlace a su página web o correo electrónico en la sección de Blogs por los 12 meses del contrato. 
•    Elaboración de Blog "EMPRESA X" dentro del portal -según sus requerimientos- (A manera de stand virtual o blog de la empresa).
•    1 espacio para logotipo en la página de Inicio (Patrocinadores).
•    12 publirreportajes al año en nuestro boletín de Novedades, emitido por correo masivo a nuestra base de datos (La información e imágenes las provee el cliente, se publican en el foro y blog de la empresa y el título de envía por correo masivo en nuestro boletín electrónico).
•    6 publirreportajes exclusivos al año, (solo para promociones exclusivas para los usuarios de AgroFórum).
•    1 espacio para banner animado en GIF o JPG para nuestro boletín de Novedades, durante los 12 meses del contrato.
•    Publicación de su material publicitario digital en el Facebook de AgroFórum.pe.
•    Publicación de su material publicitario digital en el Twitter de AgroFórum.pe.
•    Publicación de logotipo en todo material impreso y/o digital publicitario de AgroFórum.pe durante el año del contrato.
•    Precios especiales para productos y servicios ofrecidos por AgroFórum.pe o por inform@cción.
•    Asesoría en temas de marketing y publicidad, para aprovechar mejor la herramienta de comunicación: *www.agroforum.pe* 
Teniendo en cuenta estos beneficios, consideramos que el auspicio anual en AgroFórum.pe puede contribuir a posicionar su marca en el sector, a aumentar la recordación de marca entre los agricultores y demás personas vinculadas al negocio agropecuario, y a conseguir nuevos clientes interesados en sus productos o servicios especializados.  *Y recuerden: "Si quieren que el mercado compre sus productos, éste primero tiene que conocer lo que venden"*  *AgroFórum.pe... ¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual!*  
Atentamente,  
Bruno Cillóniz                                          
 Administrador  Temas similares: Alianzas Estratégicas de AgroFórum.pe 3er Aniversario de AgroFórum.pe IV Aniversario de AgroFórum.pe Críticas a AgroFórum.pe Publicidad y Auspicios en AgroFórum.pe

----------

